# Sophy's back problems again



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy jumped off the bed at 6.30am today to sort out a squabble between the cats, screamed, and has been in a lot of pain all day. I am particularly concerned as her hind legs are wobbly - foot placement is fine but she is staggering a bit when walking. Could be another ruptured disc, could simply be a muscle spasm. I know exactly what the vet would advise (I discussed it with them in detail after her first slipped disc), so she is on Metacam and crate rest, and I am trying to get an appointment with the osteopath (why do these things always happen at the weekend?). She was doing so well - actually back to running zoomies and playing silly games since her bout earlier this year. I am now castigating myself for moving the heap of stuff from the floor at the end of the bed in a fit of tidying up - she usually jumps off the side where there is a rug, but obviously took a flying leap from the end onto the wooden floor and slipped. 

I hate it when they are in pain, and there is so little I can do to help.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, fjm  I hate it not only when my babies are in pain, but my Poodle Forum family babies too. That Metacam is good stuff, so hopefully it's controlling her pain okay. I hope she heals up very quickly. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Sophie! Hope she gets thru the weekend comfortably..........Monday must seem like it's a year away. Glad you have the Meds on hand to help! We'll be thinking of you tonight when we say our bedtime prayers Sophie! XOXOXO


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh no, poor Sophy. I hope she perks up again soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am more and more convinced it is a slipped disc. Nothing much the vets can do beyond rest and pain killers, but I will phone tomorrow in any case. I don't like the back end wobbliness...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope Sophie is okay. Jumping off beds and couches is so hard to manage with small dogs. They have a mind of their own. Don’t blame yourself.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Appointment with the osteopath sometime tomorrow. Poppy is being angelic - very calm, accepting minimal walks, and being very careful not to bump Sophy. Once I know for certain the best way to deal with the problem I shall take her for walks on her own, but I am reluctant to leave Sophy alone at the moment, even crated.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hope Sophy feels better soon. Emergencies always happen late or during the weekend when the vet office is closed. My pug likes to jump off beds despite the pet stairs to the side. I don’t know if supplements would help. Would something with glucosamine, vitamin k, and calcium might accelerate healing?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I am sorry to see this news. Metacam is great stuff and not only will it reduce her pain, but also the inflammation that is impinging on her mobility. I recently ordered BioGroom Show Foot spray and also this more natural anti-slip product https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N9XLVOY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1 to use for Lily and Javelin in jumping in obedience and rally. I haven't used the all natural product yet, but the Show Foot has done wonders to prevent slipping on floors that are a bit slick. Maybe one or the other of these or something similar would be an idea for protecting Sophy from slips and slides that put her at risk back from future damage.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Lily - I was just thinking we could do with something like that. As far as possible I have rugs in all the right places, but they can always find a spot I've missed. I'll look for it in the UK.

eta - Found it and ordered it. She needs all the grip she can get at the moment.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad you could find something like I showed. It has done wonders for helping both Lily and Javelin make more sure footed landings over jumps at places where the floors are slippy slidey. This way you should be able to not worry so very much about every square inch of bare floors.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How long does it last between applications, do you know?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The spray I do very lightly and it wears off in a day or less depending on what they are doing. I just looked at the label on the Paw Grip wax and it doesn't say much of anything about how often to reapply it. Sorry I don't have better info on that for you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Sophy! I’m glad you mentioned the paw spray, Catherine. Hopefully, when Sophy is better she will always stick her landings.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We saw the wonderful Mr Gutteridge this morning - he emanates a field of calm and quiet that works nearly as well as whatever manipulation it is he does, and always brings my shoulders and blood pressure down to near normal levels. He reckons that, while it could be just a bad back spasm, Sophy has probably had a disc pop out and go back in again, bruising the nerves to her back and leg muscles. Probably the same disc as last time, could be another. He was, as ever, very reassuring that it is not a major injury; said to follow the vet's advice on pain killers and several weeks complete rest, and that it was a good sign that she seemed rather better today than on Saturday (she is much less wobbly this morning). We have another appointment with him for Wednesday. Her usual vet is away for a week, so I decided to wait to see him next Monday rather than have to explain the whole history to someone else. I feel we are on the right track - I just have to dig out the soft fleece harness I made for her last time, to avoid any stress on her neck and spine.

As ever, information and knowing what to do has helped reduce my anxiety, but it is still a huge shame when she was doing so well. She is feeling decidedly better since seeing the osteopath, though - even thought about jumping onto my lap! Needless to say, I stopped her and lifted her, but it shows I will have to crate her when I am not holding her on a leash. On past experience there will be a few quiet days when she wants to cuddle and be massaged, then gradually increasing cabin fever as she feels better, which is when I will break out the Ottosson toys and other distractions. It is going to be a long few weeks, but I am just glad it is no worse.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor baby. Sounds like you have it under control.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I am so sorry Sophy's back hurts. You're doing all the right things for her, but I know it's so hard. I wish I lived closer so I could give you a hug.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Sophy's back, but glad that you have it under control! Hoping for a speedy recovery and peace of mind for you fjm!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Three days in and it sort of becomes the new reality. Thank heavens she is small enough to carry easily, and being lifted does not seem to hurt her (we had a bad few days earlier in the year when she couldn't manage even a single stair, but didn't want to be carried because it was painful - not easy!). I have found the soft little fleece harness I made for her during the last episode, and she has settled down comfortably in the car crate at my feet, with the door open but a shortish leash attaching the harness to the crate. At night she sleeps on the bed between me and the wall, with the leash looped and wrapped round my wrist so I will wake if she stirs. I reckon it will be three to four weeks - already counting down the days!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm counting the days with you. Heal Sophy. Feel better sweetheart. I think the harness is brilliant, especially at night. You really do want to know when she stirs. Give both dogs a treat from me.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Poor Sophy! And, poor YOU, too! Hoping she recovers quickly, and that you at least don't have to lose much sleep while she heals!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Poppy,

My Mom told me you hurt yourself, and I wanted to let you know that you should listen to your Mom when she tells you "Slow down Poppy!" Our Mom's do everything they can to keep us from hurting so I hope you listen to her!

Love,
Your Friend
MOLLY


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Molly
I do try very hard to be careful but sometimes something very exciting happens and I forget to think at all and just jump! Perhaps that is why Mum keeps a harness and leash on me all the time, and keeps it very short when I am on her lap. But she is giving me lots of snuggles and massages and stuff, which is nice, and I don't really want to walk much so I don't mind her carrying me, but it is all very, very _boring_! I like going for very long walks in interesting places and meeting people and dogs and smelling all the stories and running zoomies and Mum says we won't be able to do those things for ages...

Love
Sophy


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dear Sophy,

I am sorry you are hurt and have to rest. It must be boring and feel like it will be like this for always. But, you will get better if you listen to your mom. She loves you and will do everything she can to make you feel better. Maybe if you look extra sad she will gives you more treats. Treats are nice. I likes them a lot.

Love,
Noelle


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mum is giving me treats but she says I can't have too many because I am not running around so I will get fat and that will make everything worse! I have the nice big crate from the car in the warm sitting room, though, with a big pile of soft blankets and it is very comfy, and Mum tells Poppy to get out when she tries to go in when I need it. And the big only-for-use-in-emergencies mat from the bathroom is right next to it, just in case, although Mum keeps carrying me outside just in case, too. Today it rained, _and_ there were lots of bangs, so I didn't want to stay out there anyway.

I am sleeping lots and dreaming of happy things that make my paws twitch and my tail wag, and Mum says that is probably the very best thing to do at the moment. 

Sophy xx


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sophy,

Perhaps mum will take you on a carry instead of a walk like my mommy did when my knees got fixed. I had to wait until I didn't hurt so much, then she would carry me whilst she walked my sissy Pia. I loved to smell all the smells and watch what was going on in the world outside. Feel better Sophy.

Beatrice


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOPS! Sorry 'Sophy' ! BIG mistake, but I know, you know, I meant YOU! LOL!

XOXOXO

MOLLY


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is definitely improving, which is a great relief as it shows any nerve damage is probably temporary and fully reversable. At first the muscles that hold her hind legs apart (gluteus?) were not working properly - hence the weaving and staggering, and when "dangled" (held with her back to my chest, my hands clasped across her chest, and her hind legs dangling free) her hind legs were at first held rigidly up by her elbows, and when they finally relaxed and dropped they crossed at the ankles. Now they hang nearly straight, although she is still rather wobbly walking. And she is much happier, which usually means less pain, thank heavens.

We are seeing the osteopath again this afternoon, and she will stay on crate rest at least until I have seen her vet next Monday, and probably for a couple of weeks after that, but things seem to be heading in the right direction.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We saw the osteopath this afternoon - he said she is recovering well and he doesn't need to see her again unless she takes a turn for the worse. I shall still keep her on strictish rest till we see the vet next Monday, and follow vet advice on how long to continue. It's a bit of a balancing act between avoiding the risk of further damage, and keeping her mobile internally and externally. She is positively bouncy this evening - I had tied her leash to the crate while I went into the kitchen to check supper, and came back to find her gnawing on it to free herself! Could be a long few weeks...


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, this does sound like a long few weeks. I hope she heals well and goes back to being active. Thinking of you and holding you all in the light.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dear Beatrice and everyone
Thanks for giving my Mum the idea of sniff carry walks. She has been carrying me to the interesting beginnings of walks, like the gate onto the path by the river where everyone leaves their peemails, so I can have a really good sniff and a bit of a wander around, then carrying me to the next good bit. All the people we meet are very kind and very sorry for me - yesterday I got two biscuits and three pieces of sausage! It is much more interesting than staying at home. 

Mum is still insisting on lifting me up all the time, even when I showed her I could get to her lap quite easily by jumping onto the footstool first! She says it is Not Allowed until I have seen the vet, but that is stupid because she spent ages months ago showing me how it was the best way - how can it be The Best Way one day, and Not Allowed the next? And I now have the small crate as my special place, but Poppy and Tilly-cat like it so much I can hardly ever get into it - Mum has to make them get out when I need it. I reckon the best thing is just to go to sleep in her bed, where there is room to really stretch out and dream and snooze till morning, but for some reason Mum insists on staying up long after it is dark - she won't even go to bed when we have been out and had our tooth treats, which means no more excitement till tomorrow. [That is meant to be around 10, but she has succeeded in pushing it back to 8.30pm! fjm] I keep trying, but she just says "Twirly!" and goes on reading. It is sometimes very, very hard to train humans.

Ah well, back to snoozing...

Love Sophy xx


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dear Sophy,
Glad you are feeling better, sorry your mum won't let you get up yourself. Mine wouldn't either even though I showed her that I could do things (she climbed the baby gate with her cone on and leg bandaged twice -twyla), after that mommy leashed in the house... in the house I'm telling you it was crazy, leashes are for OUTSIDE. After FOREVER mommy started to let me do things again, let roam the house all day but not with sissy Pia just with the stinky cat Walter. NO PLAY was the worse, seems like a FOREVER ago but EVENTUALLY I got better. 

Hope your EVENTUALLY is soon, I am glad you are enjoying your sniff and carrys

Love Beatrice


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - I have a leash in the house, AND a harness thing round my tummy that gets hot and itchy! All those boring words - "Gently!", "Careful!", "Wait!" - when she knows I like to do things my own way and without anyone interfering.

It is quite nice to be picked up and carried when I've had enough, and the lap cuddles and massage are nice too. But roll on EVENTUALLY - especially as it may have stopped raining by then!

Sophy xx


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We saw the vet today - Sophy was very, very definite that she did NOT want him to examine her. I think she has come to associate being on the table when she hurts with being poked and prodded until it hurts a lot more, and made her feelings about it very clear. He was very careful and very gentle, and said to continue what I was doing, gradually scaling back the Metacam unless she really needed it and limiting activity, especially impact activity like stairs and jumping, for another couple of weeks. She is much better, but still staggering just a bit towards the end of the day. A couple more weeks of gentle ambling on the level till everything has healed, then I may look into hydrotherapy - there is a pool not too far away.

So it is good news - except for Sophy's growing aversion to vets! I shall have to remember to take chicken next time...


----------

